# Asking about the Legend (Synapse)



## automated hero (Mar 9, 2022)

So I'm trying the demo of this and it sounds phenomenal. I like the tone much more than the Arturia, even if it has fewer modulation options (or appears to, ymmv). However I'm a bit perplexed by the midi assignment options. Perhaps the scope of the demo version has me confused. If I set my mod wheel to learn, for example, the Resonance, then it no longer reads it as a standard mod wheel. Ok. that's not insurmountable. But I noticed that, even if I change patch (can only work with presets in demo mode), that new assignment remains. 

I can see this being a problem if I have multiple instances in a song and different MIDI assignments for the mod wheel throughout.

Can anyone clarify or explain how to get around this? It's the sort of synth I'd use a lot and so the only other option is just plain automation rather than MIDI assignment.


----------



## Pier (Mar 9, 2022)

I don't know how to solve this in The Legend, but you probably could solve this in your DAW.

In Live and Bitwig you can use any of the remote/macro controls to act on any of the synth parameters. So you could map the modwheel to remote/macro control 1, and then configure that control to modulate whatever parameter on a per track basis.

I think Cubase has something similar called quick controls, but I've only seen that mentioned in videos. I'm not 100% it does what I think it does.


----------



## automated hero (Mar 9, 2022)

I use Reaper. I have no idea if it does anything like that


----------



## Pier (Mar 9, 2022)

Maybe this will do it:


----------



## automated hero (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks


----------

